# Forum Archive Upgrade



## dreamtime (Apr 22, 2021)

On Monday (April, 26) the site will be down for maintenance for around 12 hours, starting at 11:00 pm UTC as we complete the sh.org archive with the missing threads. Thanks to @pushamaku, 1300 new or upgraded threads will be added, and there will be complete reply archives for 2500 threads, adding around 20,000 replies.

With this upgrade, the entire original stolenhistory.org - archive will be hosted here at stolenhistory.net. We then have 100% of the original forum content.

After this upgrade, the next step will be to work on providing the archive download we promised, so that users who donated in the past can download the entire forum for personal backup purposes and offline-reading.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 22, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> On Monday (April, 26) the site will be down for maintenance for around 12 hours, starting at 11:00 pm UTC as we complete the sh.org archive with the missing threads. Thanks to @pushamaku, 1300 new or upgraded threads will be added, and there will be complete reply archives for 2500 threads, adding around 20,000 replies.
> 
> With this upgrade, the entire original stolenhistory.org - archive will be hosted here at stolenhistory.net. We then have 100% of the original forum content.


This is awesome, many thanks to all!


----------



## Referent (Apr 23, 2021)

Fantastic, team, could not thank you all enough!  Way to go, @pushamaku!


----------



## iamian36 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## HELLBOY (Apr 23, 2021)

Thank you very much, the information that is offered in the forum is a whole library.


----------



## pushamaku (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks all, this was the toughest one yet, but I think we finally got it done.

New threads imported (828):



> https://stolenhistory.net/threads/was-stonehenge-rebuilt-or-constructed-in-1954.4245
> https://stolenhistory.net/threads/seattles-elmer-h-fisher-the-man-the-myth-the-legend.4249
> https://stolenhistory.net/threads/was-there-a-global-flood-or-a-disaster-in-1860-1870.4274
> 
> .... see attachment ...



Threads updated (449 - mostly from BING that were missing a lot of the images that should be at least partially restored):



> https://stolenhistory.net/threads/what-do-we-really-know-about-our-history.7
> https://stolenhistory.net/threads/urban-fire-damage-or-was-it-a-powerful-nuclear-like-explosion.11
> https://stolenhistory.net/threads/impossible-technological-achievements-of-the-past.13
> 
> .... see attachment ...



Rest of the threads remain the same to give credit to the original archive sources, eg. @Maxine , @KeeperOfTheKnowledge and Wayback Archive.

All archived replies were redone, including over 300 pages of replies from the infamous Corona thread. 

Enjoy!

EDIT: Some users have issue with viewing this post due to the large listing of threads so it was included as an attachment instead.


----------



## NigeWz (Apr 26, 2021)

Great job, guys


----------



## 6079SmithW (Apr 26, 2021)

Wow, what a wonderful job. Thank you @pushamaku for all your hard work


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

Amazing work, thank you! I'd forgotten some of the stuff I'd written


----------



## Referent (Apr 26, 2021)

Epic!  I just searched for several favorite threads (to come back to) from my saved links that were previously unrestored, and they were all covered in this load!  Thank you!!!


----------



## SonofaBor (Apr 26, 2021)

This is so wonderful for us! Even the SH links in the threads I wrote link to live threads! Brilliant!


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

You guys are awesome!


----------



## JohnNada (Apr 27, 2021)

Truly amazing work. Thank you!!


----------



## MgvdT (Apr 27, 2021)

@pushamaku did a great job! Thank you!


----------

